# Windows Printing System Fehler mit Canon LBP-660



## morgenstern (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Habe folgendes Problem:

Seit kurzer Zeit habe ich ein Toshiba Notebook. Nun wollte ich meinen Laserdrucker Canon LBP-660 installieren. Zuerst musste ich einen Adapter von LPT1 auf USB besrogen, nun kam aber das Problem: ich installierte die Druckertreiber für windows2000 (die tadellos am alten PC funktioniern - auch WinXP); es werden brav die Treiber installiert, jedoch kommt dein ein kleines fenster mit der Überschrift "Windoes Printing System Installation" und diese wird sofort mit einem Fehlercode S15 abgebrochen. Ich hab die Treiber nun auf mehreren Rechnern testen können. Überall werden die Treiber und das Windows Printing System installiert, nur nicht auf dem Notebook.

An was kann das liegen? Kann man das WPS noch einmal installieren, manuell reparieren oder dergleichen? Oder kann ich einen anderen Standardtreiber installieren, mit dem ich normal drucken kann?

Ich habe folgendes Free PDF Produkt installier: http://freepdfxp.de/fpx732.htm

Kann es an diesem Programm liegen?

Vielen dank,
mfg


----------

